# Stomach crease lines?



## BillytK03 (Oct 21, 2006)

Im around 8% body fat with a tight stomach but I have stomach lines from sitting and bending.....  Ive never had this before even when I was down around 6% awhile ago!  what is this and how do I get rid of it, its annoying!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

do you hunch over when standing normally? if so stretch out your abs


----------



## BillytK03 (Oct 22, 2006)

no I dont hunch standing, its only from when sitting for awhile....  never had this before!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

just iron them out!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2006)

i actually have the same problem...except i know my lines are from being fat...cus i have too much fat...nd my lines are like permanent...lol...it kinda sux


----------



## BillytK03 (Oct 22, 2006)

my lines developed when I got my stomach cut and tight!  I have had a 6 pack before and never had this, so I dont know whats going on?


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't really know what you're talking about. Where, exactly, on your stomach are they? Maybe you could try some oils or lotions?


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2006)

BillytK03 said:


> my lines developed when I got my stomach cut and tight!  I have had a 6 pack before and never had this, so I dont know whats going on?



ForemanRules has some special lotion that he will spray all over your back and then rub in for you!


----------



## BillytK03 (Oct 24, 2006)

One mini crease line runs across my belly button area, and another longer line runs across my midsection about 4-5 inches above belly button...   Its the areas of the stomach where when I sit down it creases at....  then when I stand up I have the damn crease lines.......... they are so damn annoying!!


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a red line about 2 inches down from my chest, that I always develop from leaning over.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2006)

Damn, I thought those lines through my stomach were abs!


----------



## JonnyStead (Oct 25, 2006)

BillytK03 said:


> One mini crease line runs across my belly button area, and another longer line runs across my midsection about 4-5 inches above belly button...   Its the areas of the stomach where when I sit down it creases at....  then when I stand up I have the damn crease lines.......... they are so damn annoying!!



How old are you? If you're over thirty it could just be the elasticity (sic) in your skin going a bit - presumably they go quite soon after standing up? I have to say though mate - If I could get down to 8% I dont think I'd be too worried about lines - I'd be too busy punching the air and such and such


----------



## MACCA (Oct 25, 2006)

The only lines i have are from where i was sunbathing in the garden and was slightly slouching......


----------



## BillytK03 (Oct 28, 2006)

When i wake up in the morning after sleeping I dont have the lines..... I get em from sitting or bending for an extended period of time...   maybe Ill try some vitamin e oil or something


----------



## sillybill4 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have the same issue, except I have had them for years due to slouching when I sit. I have one that runs through my belly button and one about an inch above it. Like you, I don't have them when I wake up. I realize this is an old topic, but did you ever find a solution?


----------



## Marat (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't believe any of the people in this thread are active on the board.


----------



## Footieboy (Apr 14, 2010)

When i wake up in the morning after sleeping I dont have the lines..... I  get em from sitting or bending for an extended period of time...    maybe Ill try some vitamin e oil or something))) 

i have the same problem i have a red line appear 2 inches above my belly button and it does not go away i have tried sit ups but nothing seems to happen. the line is there from where i slouch and even when i wake up i still have it some one tell me how to get rid of this please !!!


----------



## ceazur (Apr 14, 2010)

how long did it take you to find this post? ffs


----------



## Footieboy (Apr 14, 2010)

wow some one gets angry over nothing what a bellend


----------



## Phineas (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I am now dumber because of reading this thread.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

BillytK03 said:


> One mini crease line runs across my belly button area, and another longer line runs across my midsection about 4-5 inches above belly button...   Its the *areas of the stomach where when I sit down it creases at....  then when I stand up I have the damn crease lines.......... they are so damn annoying!!*





BillytK03 said:


> *When i wake up in the morning after sleeping I dont have the lines.....* I get em from sitting or bending for an extended period of time...   maybe Ill try some vitamin e oil or something



In the event that Mr. Poor Posture returns after a four-year absence...

(Okay, about _3 1/2_.)

*SIT UP STRAIGHT!*



Phineas said:


> Thank you everyone. I am now dumber because of reading this thread.



You're welcome.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

Footieboy said:


> *When i wake up in the morning after sleeping I dont have the lines..... I  get em from sitting or bending for an extended period of time...    *maybe Ill try some vitamin e oil or something)))
> 
> i have the same problem i have a red line appear 2 inches above my belly button and it does not go away i have tried sit ups but nothing seems to happen. *the line is there from where i slouch* and even when i wake up i still have it some one tell me how to get rid of this please !!!



Stop slouching.

Actually, just forget about it. I get the same (though minor) lines. They fade by morning, but it's definitely related to the crease created by slouching or poor posture. Sit up straight at the keyboard. Difficult to do as we all tend to relax, I suspect.

If you slouch terribly then I am not surprised that the lines wouldn't fade over one evening. It's _similar_, I'm guessing, to the indents many people get from their eyeglasses. 

People bothered by the indents can get laser eye surgery and people annoyed by lines on their stomach can learn to sit up rather than hunch or slouch over.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

I am so glad I stumbled across this post! Man, now all of my questions are answered! No more worrying about those lines across my ab....do....m..e..wait a minute, I can't even see my abs!

Myehhhhhh quit yer belly~achin', skinny boy.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I am so glad I stumbled across this post! Man, now all of my questions are answered! No more worrying about those lines across my ab....do....m..e..wait a minute, I can't even see my abs!
> 
> Myehhhhhh quit yer belly~achin', skinny boy.


 
I think he eventually did quit crying Mayor... afterall he posted this thread in *2006*!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I think he eventually did quit crying Mayor... afterall he posted this thread in *2006*!!!



Alternatively, he may have died of heartache early in 2007.

FMJ, if this thread 	???this seemingly insignificant bit of text, yes, just a few posts in a forum???can save just ONE life then it's really all worth it, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I think he eventually did quit crying Mayor... afterall he posted this thread in *2006*!!!



Holy beer belly! That guy could be fatter than I am by now!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Holy beer belly! That guy could be fatter than I am by now!


 
I said 2006 bud.. not 1996!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Alternatively, he may have died of heartache early in 2007.
> 
> FMJ, if this thread     ???this seemingly insignificant bit of text, yes, just a few posts in a forum???can save just ONE life then it's really all worth it, wouldn't you agree?


 
I would agree... if slouching creases were fatal.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2010)

^lol

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if people have committed suicide over less.


----------



## jonathonwoods (Apr 2, 2011)

after 2 weeks of working out eating healthy standing long hours ( i was leaning to 1 side at the  time ive noticed ) protien shakes around 1200 cals a day or more.... also 4 Ls of water  a day  ( exercises include  6 min abs bike riding  dumbbells sqauts and palaetes ) also abdominal massages to try loosen up the abdominal fat ( i am skinny )   i noticed  the left side poking out alot more then the right side  next to the belly button... i thought    ab!!??? then i realised no swelling... with a dul pain that radiates  sometimes down to my  hip bone  
im having a masive anxiety attack over this or its real ? first thing i thought was stomach cancer ? small intestine cancer ?  then i thought  i dont wanna tell my parents this and stress them out  first dr  said its normal just the intestine that moves i gave it  4 weeks with no exercises  
it was still there the 2nd  dr said  its abnormal but i shouldnt worry and relax come back in 2 weeks so i did so now he said he cant feel nothing while the abdominals have  swollen... ( it goes up and down )   after all of this im due for scans tomorrow wich freak me out making me  wanna just  sleep and not worry but i cant  cause i dislocated my arm for the 2nd time and cant sleep proper
ive also cleaned out a house im doing up to set for ppl to rent out  and there was mice feccies if theres any diseases in that ??
but the drs think im mad and no1 cares  
does anyone have any idea what this could be ??????( the dr also said while examined its not a hernia or a ceptic ulcer )
tomorrow i get an ultra sound and i wanna spew up 
im scared that if they find something ill have to sneak it around my family and get it all done 
also my arms dislocated the  other day and im now feeling like im broken   
this sucks


----------



## VictorCosta (Apr 2, 2011)

*The crease line helper*

Sometimes folks have crease lines across the abdomen but also on their arms- I've seen them right above the forearms. Your body has natural creases- or a tendency to crease where it is used often. Believe it or not just like a jacket you wear often that creases where you bend- so does your body. It is true- that where you use it- your body- is where it is worn. Your body is your most used or tight fitting suit. So, when someone tells you to "stand up straight". They have offered really no gentle explanation, however, what they have suggested may help. Peace, Victor Costa


----------



## jonathonwoods (Apr 2, 2011)

*This is it!*

Ok ill say hydroxy acid b4  showering   for 20 mins (lemon juice) then  after showering  moisterising ... And make sure its got something like.......... Q 10 or  mineral oil to sink deep   ( and do this on ur days off working out to stop skin  tear ) the lemon helps alot... Also wouldnt hurt to gental expoliate it too


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

I know what your talking about. Have the sam porp. But the fade away after standin uo straight for a lil bit.


----------



## kenken (Jul 8, 2012)

i'am 17 years old and i have the same problem with my stomach creases lines.. i have 5 deep lines on my belly.. what should i do to remove these lines... can you help me.....


----------

